

Best unsubscribe I've seen yet - Punish Derrick - daspecster
http://www.groupon.com/unsubscribe

======
ColinWright
I hate it. I think it's desperately unfunny, and I thought so when it was
submitted a year ago, and when it was submitted 20 months ago.

Juvenile, stupid, and guaranteed to make me _never_ go back.

Do people really think this sort of thing would attract a customer back, or
make them think twice about leaving? It would just make me absolutely certain
I made the right choice. Completely unprofessional.

~~~
daspecster
Seems like they're doing pretty well financially.

